# kaboom!



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Yesturday when I was going up to SNT in my platina a stupid bastard taxi driver crossed a red light while I was driving through. The impact was so hard the back right side tire fell off, the back part of the car was totaly destroyed, and the rear window shield just fell into millions of pieces. 

When I whent for my bike to see if it was ok, i tried to put the front tire on but I wasn't able to, and then I realized the tubes of the fork (I don't know how they are called) where slightly bent over. For you to know which tubes they are, this tubes allow the stanchions to go up and down, they have inside the ETA and the rebound, and they have on the bottom the little things for the quick release (haha I apollogize for my ignorance just that I don't know a lot of things of forks and stuff yet) 

I'm wondering if this thing can be fixed, any of you guys can tell me if it can be fixed? and if it can be fixed how to fix it?

As for me, I just have a few contraccions on the neck and in my back, but compared to what happened to the car and to my bike, I have nothing. After a while I started to get very nervious and very tense all over my body, it was horrible. I started to feal the fear of the crash, but I'm ok know.

Salu2
Mtbgiovanny


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Glad to hear ur ok, 3 weeks ago my brother ran into another taxi driver who didnt see a stop sign and totaly wrecked his car and the taxi (tsuru) ended up looking like a pile of crap, but luckyly both my bro and the driver walked out ok.

about the fork... I beleive they are called legs...or lowers, plain and simple, I doubt they can be fixed cuz most are made of magnesium. your best bet would be to try and see if your insurance (or the taxis cuz it sounds like it was his fault) covers that. if not, tell the taxi to pay for what the insurance doesnt cover or else your gonna take legal actions. 
you dont really want to take this to court cuz its just not worth it (considering a new fork would be somewhere around 4pesos), but the idea might scare the taxi and cough up the cash


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Uuuu that's where the problem really is, the fu$%ing taxi driver ran away.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

AH... bummer about the taxi leaving... glad you came out ok.... as Trip said.. those are the fork lowers... you can definitely order some new lower.... but I would go a close check up on the whole fork... if you lowers are damaged, it is also possible that the crown/stanchions are out of true too


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I will donate my suntour fork to the Mtbgiovanny crash fund


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I will donate.... 









bah


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

That sucks... I can't believe the taxi could still get away after doing that much damage to your car!!  I hate those fokers!!!

Maybe your insurance might cover the damage to the bike? sometimes they have an "objetos personales" clause but its unlikely. No harm done in asking them. 

Anyway, I might have a RS Revelation for sale in the future If you are interested. 

Good luck!

Mada


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> That sucks... I can't believe the taxi could still get away after doing that much damage to your car!!  I hate those fokers!!!
> 
> Maybe your insurance might cover the damage to the bike? sometimes they have an "objetos personales" clause but its unlikely. No harm done in asking them.
> 
> ...


What are you going to buy now?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> What are you going to buy now?


Probably a roadie carbon fiber fork


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Probably a roadie carbon fiber fork


Just for those days when I'm not going big  

Pike U-Turn


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Just for those days when I'm not going big
> 
> Pike U-Turn


Nice... but I would say to also consider an All Mountain... very, very nice (at least it was on the one ride I did)... this weekend I didn't ride..


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> Just for those days when I'm not going big
> 
> Pike U-Turn


Its scientifically proven that carbon fiber road forks when combined with roadie spokes, create a magnetic cosmical vertex that is 20% stronger than any other spoke/fork combo.
Perfect for mad hucks to FlaTzOrZzzz :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Giovanni.. damn it about the taxi... it's crazy the way they ride and the amount of responsibility they show. At least you're ok, but I would say to visit a doctor just to be sure.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Its scientifically proven that carbon fiber road forks when combined with roadie spokes, create a magnetic cosmical vertex that is 20% stronger than any other spoke/fork combo.
> Perfect for mad hucks to FlaTzOrZzzz :thumbsup:


Plus, they are 110% efficient, very much alike ICT :thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Dang, Giovanni! Didn`t you just get those forks a few months ago? Do you still have the ones you took off? That really sucks! I`m glad you`re not badly hurt, though. A taxi hit me once. But my car had carbon forks and DT roadie spokes, so the taxi was destroyed, but my Tsuru was fine.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> Dang, Giovanni! Didn`t you just get those forks a few months ago? Do you still have the ones you took off? That really sucks! I`m glad you`re not badly hurt, though. A taxi hit me once. But my car had carbon forks and DT roadie spokes, so the taxi was destroyed, but my Tsuru was fine.


The one he took off were a Mz comp, and I dont think he still has them. Anyway, the suntour is way better...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> The one he took off were a Mz comp, and I dont think he still has them. Anyway, the suntour is way better...


They are probably the same, since the MZ and marzocchi's low end forks are actually made by suntour...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> That sucks... I can't believe the taxi could still get away after doing that much damage to your car!!  I hate those fokers!!!
> 
> Maybe your insurance might cover the damage to the bike? sometimes they have an "objetos personales" clause but its unlikely. No harm done in asking them.
> 
> ...


Dang, the guy got his car almost totalled and his bike damaged and all you can say is "hey, I have this fork that you ca get for cheap"??? :nono:

That's like going to a funeral and say to the widow that his huband was cheating her... :nono:

You homers rather ease on that Kool-Aid... 

OK... just for the record, what I said above was a joke for Mada...

Now, in all seriousness... Giovanni, glad you're OK and sorry for the fork. I'm pretty sure the lowers at least are done and the stanchions and cartridges and such may be worth taking a look at.

Also, check your headtube... if the headset feels like it takes more effort to move at any point trying to move the handlebars completely, your headset may be ovalized and not safe to ride. Check it.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

crisillo said:


> They are probably the same, since the MZ and marzocchi's low end forks are actually made by suntour...


Yeah, the dampening of both are crappy, but the mz got like 40mm of travel:eekster:


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for all for the consolations but really nothing happened to me just like 2 contracturas musculares y the neck and in the back but nothing serious at all. And the car got so destroyed because it's made out of plastic haha  anyway thanks a lot for your concerns, but i'm a lot more worried about my bike than my back and neck and for my car 



Warp said:


> Now, in all seriousness... Giovanni, glad you're OK and sorry for the fork. I'm pretty sure the lowers at least are done and the stanchions and cartridges and such may be worth taking a look at.
> 
> Also, check your headtube... if the headset feels like it takes more effort to move at any point trying to move the handlebars completely, your headset may be ovalized and not safe to ride. Check it.


And thanks a lot for the advise Warp. And know we are on the subject can you give a quick chek to my fork and my headtube, it's just that i don't know a lot about that kind of stuff.

Salu2

Giovanny


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mtbgiovanny said:


> And thanks a lot for the advise Warp. And know we are on the subject can you give a quick chek to my fork and my headtube, it's just that i don't know a lot about that kind of stuff.
> 
> Salu2
> 
> Giovanny


You ignorant bastard rft:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> You ignorant bastard rft:


Indeed. Its no rocket science :madman:


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Indeed. Its no rocket science :madman:


hahahaha I'm telling Warp to see if he can do something about it because if i get to see it i wouldn't be able to do anything i would't understand a thing haha


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Indeed. Its no rocket science :madman:


I was kidding....

Although MTBgiovanni indeed IS an ignorant bastard :eekster:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> I was kidding....
> 
> Although MTBgiovanni indeed IS an ignorant bastard :eekster:


Indeed.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> hahahaha I'm telling Warp to see if he can do something about it because if i get to see it i wouldn't be able to do anything i would't understand a thing haha


Do you think I can do something about an ovalized headtube or a busted fork? 

Tacu, 545... 
You guys were right... sadistic, but right.  

In all seriousness... send me a PM, I can give it a go at taking a look.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

today I whent to riders to see if I had to chane my fork once and for all, and he said that even if he could've fixed it it would've been very unsafe. He told me it was about 6 mm off it's place


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I see.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> today I whent to riders to see if I had to chane my fork once and for all, and he said that even if he could've fixed it it would've been very unsafe. He told me it was about 6 mm off it's place


sux big time... got any broken fork porn for us bike pervs??

btw, did u have insurance? did they took care of everything or just the car? how the neck/back feeling?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> today I whent to riders to see if I had to chane my fork once and for all, and he said that even if he could've fixed it it would've been very unsafe. He told me it was about 6 mm off it's place


bummer on the fork..but better be safe... tiem to look for new bling 

I hope your car and medical bills gets covered by insurance...what about the bike damage?


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

crisillo said:


> bummer on the fork..but better be safe... tiem to look for new bling
> 
> I hope your car and medical bills gets covered by insurance...what about the bike damage?


Actually the damage of the fork was almost nothing at naked eye but it's just enough for me to throw it away, I can't even put the front tire in it's horrible, haha and I tried to fix it "a martillasos" and I think I just made it worse, Tacu says I broke the catridge but bahh, I was totally sure I was going to have to throw it to the rubish bin anyway. But the tires, the frame and all the other components are perfectly fine.

The insurance payed all of it, as the matter of fact the insurance just told my dad it was total loss just a few moments ago.

My back and neck are fine, my back is hurting a little bit but nothing very drastic


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mtbgiovanny said:


> I can't even put the front tire in it's horrible, haha and I tried to fix it "a martillasos" and I think I just made it worse


Hhahahahahaha


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn, we were gonna use that cart. for 545 MX and now you've ruined everything man. I said the cart COULD be damaged because of the way you described the feeling of the suspension, it may just be striction from the bent lowers.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Damn, we were gonna use that cart. for 545 MX and now you've ruined everything man. I said the cart COULD be damaged because of the way you described the feeling of the suspension, it may just be striction from the bent lowers.


I think I can still make the SSVF into 545's SSV... I just need to have both forks at hand.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> Actually the damage of the fork was almost nothing at naked eye but it's just enough for me to throw it away, I can't even put the front tire in it's horrible, haha and I tried to fix it "a martillasos" and I think I just made it worse, Tacu says I broke the catridge but bahh, I was totally sure I was going to have to throw it to the rubish bin anyway. But the tires, the frame and all the other components are perfectly fine.
> 
> The insurance payed all of it, as the matter of fact the insurance just told my dad it was total loss just a few moments ago.
> 
> My back and neck are fine, my back is hurting a little bit but nothing very drastic


Good to hear that the insurance will handle it....

Just keep an eye on your back... so that you don't develop any long term problems...


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

mtbgiovanny said:


> As for me, I just have a few contraccions on the neck and in my back, but compared to what happened to the car and to my bike, I have nothing. After a while I started to get very nervious and very tense all over my body, it was horrible. I started to feal the fear of the crash, but I'm ok know.
> 
> Salu2
> Mtbgiovanny


do you want a massage? 
hahahahahaha

Mejoral Mejoralito


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

FxFvD said:


> do you want a massage?
> hahahahahaha
> 
> Mejoral Mejoralito


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

FxFvD said:


> do you want a massage?
> hahahahahaha
> 
> Mejoral Mejoralito


hahahahahahahaha
welcome back!!!


----------

